# 1974 ford 3000



## watash (Jul 10, 2011)

Can my tractor be converted to power steering?
Thanks,
watash


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

watash said:


> Can my tractor be converted to power steering?
> Thanks,
> watash


Kinda pricey but here may be what you want
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Tracto...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1f548bfe


----------

